# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Thoughts on Kalpa Pharma?

## juice work

Ill soon be making a bulk order of their gear 20 bottles of each basically and wanted to know if anybody has first hand exp with any of it first hand. I have read they are somewhat new out of India but they are supposed to have some FIRE tren and tren blends. The source i have can only sell in lots of 10 and 20 per each kind so no mix and match which isnt really a problem but i want to be sure im not just reading planted reviews online from the "legit source" boards.

What you guys think g2g?

----------


## Live for the PUMP

This is the pharm I use. What compound are you getting? What is color of bottle?

----------


## juice work

> This is the pharm I use. What compound are you getting? What is color of bottle?


I'm ordering about 40 sustanon 350's and 10 eq from then as a test order I'm unsure of the bottle color but I can only assume its what's on their website kalpapharmaceuticals.com (not a source must be a registered importer to be able to order) I'm guessing it's in the pic listed but emailing them has been a pain bc of the time difference I'm also speaking with genshi's "CEO" about bulk orders and I gues it'll come down to price and quality I could buy home brew for dirt cheap but it's not worth the risk I'd rather pay a bit more and live longer

----------


## DanB

I use kalpa regularly and using several of their products now, never had an issue and dont even experience the pip from brown vials as some people claim

And not sure if your aware of this as your posts kinda indicated that you thought they were a legit pharm, they actually a ugl

Regarding homebrew, if you brew yourself, know what your doing, have all the required equipment and a source whose powder is high purity and free from heavy metals etc then it is on par with any ugl if not superior i.m.o

----------


## Pac Man

Kalpa is on top of their shit.

----------


## bodybuilder

Good stuff and i also have no pip issues from there brown vials.

----------


## Sfla80

Just got some kalapa. Not sure how good but will let u know lol. 

Test clear vial
Mast brown vial 

 :Smilie:

----------


## Buster Brown

Kalpa is good stuff!

----------

